# Confused



## JohnJ24 (Jun 10, 2011)

Eek, why do so many people rolleyes on this forum?


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

JohnJ24 said:


> Eek, why do so many people rolleyes on this forum?



Many reasons for the rolleyes, mostly because "welcome in egypt"....


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

JohnJ24 said:


> Eek, why do so many people rolleyes on this forum?




Because we can!!!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

JohnJ24 said:


> Eek, why do so many people rolleyes on this forum?


its appropriate


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

JohnJ24 said:


> Eek, why do so many people rolleyes on this forum?


We roll eyes because it's not polite to use curse words whilst posting.....


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

JohnJ24 said:


> Eek, why do so many people rolleyes on this forum?


because everything in Egypt has to be "taken with a pinch of salt" hence the rolling of the eyes.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Because we are all masochists .....we could leave but where else could we roll our eyes with such depraved regularity



irisheyesoncairo


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

If we didn't we might do something really naughty and then who knows!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

JohnJ24 said:


> Eek, why do so many people rolleyes on this forum?


I can't believe you really need to ask


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

hmmmm... maybe it's because we are all disgusted ?


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I might say something rude instead...


----------

